# Best small diameter arrow insert/outsert system?



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok so you have .166 ID arrows like Injexions, Black Eagle Deep Impacts, Victory VAPs
Then you have the .204 ID arrows like Victory RIP, Black eagle Rampage/Renegade, GT Kinetics, Easton Axis

Which one do you think has the best insert/halfserts/outsert system and is most durable?

I've been wondering about Black eagles stainless insert on their rampages and the GT halfserts on the kinetics if they are tough or not.

Do you think the .166 ID arrows have that much of an advantage over the .204 ID arrows when it comes to penetration and wind deflection?

I've been using the Victory VAP with either their penetrator II halfserts or firenock AeroOutserts and they have done well for me just wondering if there is a better arrow out there.

I do like the fact that the Victory arrows are spine aligned from the factory, but not sure how much of an advantage that is vs others.


----------



## Fitz4566 (Aug 22, 2012)

I liked the Easton HIT brass insert system when I was shooting the axis FMJ but I like the victory VAP Arrows better (FMJs too heavy and like the smaller diameter of VAPS) as thats what I shoot now. I shoot the vaps with the penetrator SS outserts and im not crazy about them as they are the weak point of the arrow and bend and break on me alot. So im also interested to see if there is a better combo out there.


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thinking about building some vaps with deep 6 hit inserts


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Injexions with Firenock AeroOutserts are what I use. I like them a lot. I install the Eastoon Deep six insert and then put the Aerooutsert on the outside. This gives me more FOC and helps offset the lighted nock in the back. They shoot well and have proven to be pretty tough.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow I'm surprised there aren't more opinions on this...nobody else shooting small diameter arrows?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

JDUB007 said:


> Wow I'm surprised there aren't more opinions on this...nobody else shooting small diameter arrows?


do you use them just for one application or target and hunting?


----------



## nando87 (Jan 7, 2015)

I just got in a set of BE Rampages with their SS outserts, I really like they way they shoot and feel.

I have always shoot Axis 340 arrows but I'll be switching to the BE Rampage set up since my weight is the same and I have way better FOC.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've found .204 diameter arrows to be the best fit for me. Just seems to be more components available for them. I tried VAP's but had the typical horrid experience with their half outs. I used Black Eagles Stainless Bonecrusher's last year in Axis shafts with good results. Out of a Dozen, I only managed to bend one(barely) on a hard impact shot. This year I built some BE Rampage shafts with 75gr HIT inserts and an aluminum footing from [email protected] to protect the end of the shaft. Can't wait to put these thru their paces!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gold tip halfouts by themselves are extremely weak, i'd advise you to not waste your time or expenses on them, they may be better w/ the new ballistic collar to reinforce them however. In regards to wind drift, i don't think the difference would be too drastic. Then again, when it's windy I think other variables such as wind trying to cant my bow while aiming effect my accuracy more soo than wind drift of the arrow.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

evox said:


> do you use them just for one application or target and hunting?


For me just for hunting and practice. I've been contemplating the BE rampages with the stainless halfouts or some HIT inserts but the Gold tips and Eastons have a much better rep for toughness, but they are heavier. How have the Rampages been holding up for people?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

no clue on the rampages but benefits of a slimmer arrow for hunting I can think of off hand are thinner objects cut through the air better. not likely because of a broad head and vanes but a less chance of hitting an object on the way to your intended target. and while hunting less drag on the arrow shaft for better penetration if your shooting light arrows. if heavy I don't think drag would matter as much if matter at all


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

evox said:


> do you use them just for one application or target and hunting?


For me just for hunting and practice. I've been contemplating the BE rampages with the stainless halfouts or some HIT inserts but the Gold tips and Eastons have a much better rep for toughness, but they are heavier. How have the Rampages been holding up for people?


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

no clue on the rampages but benefits of a slimmer arrow for hunting I can think of off hand are thinner objects cut through the air better. not likely because of a broad head and vanes but a less chance of hitting an object on the way to your intended target. and while hunting less drag on the arrow shaft for better penetration/pass thru if your shooting light arrows. if heavy I don't think drag would matter as much if even at all on an animal.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

If running vap or injexion size arrows fire nock outsert are the only way to go as far as I'm concerned. Have been super durable for me. 

For a kinetic or axis size arrow I think a standard hit insert with the gold tip ballistic collar would be pretty sweet


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

The No Limit Archery ROC Insert/outsert system is about to hit the market. Going to be an awesome system.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been shooting VAPs with Easton Deep Six Hit inserts, Blazers and Solid S30V 125 gr broad heads for 3 seasons now and it makes for a very good hunting arrow. Right around 400 gr, which is what I like to shoot at 60# draw weight for whitetail. VAPs are lighter than Injexions so you can put more weight up front to get the FOC up. The only issue is the VAP ID is 0.166" and the collar on the Deep Six Hit inserts is 0.1665", so you need to turn them a couple of times on a piece of Emory cloth to get them to slide in smoothly. The glue grooves are smaller, so they fit fine. After you get the inserts to fit, just follow the instructions on the package to install them.

Started out using Victory aluminum adapters, then steel adapters and had problems with bending and cracking the arrow at the adapter. Tried Firenock outserts and had problems getting broad heads to pass the spin test (actually measured run out with a dial indicator on a spine tester). Had problems with both adapters and outserts coming off in targets although a high impact cyanoacrylate with rubber worked fairly well. The inserts make for a cleaner looking more aerodynamic arrow compared to adapters and outserts.


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Love my vaps


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

For me the VAPs have been great...I've lost quite a few firenock AeroOutserts to glue failure after many impacts to targets even though I've used two different 24hr cure epoxies and followed Dorges instructions to the T...the penetrator 2s bend a bit too easily and tear up targets pulling arrows...I just don't really want to limit my broadhead choices with the deep six inserts...my inkling is I need to try the Victory RIPs or Black Eagle Rampages with regular easton HIT inserts and a broadhead adapter ring...wonder which arrow is tougher Victory RIP or BE Rampage?


----------



## Hunt Fish Hunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Strodav said:


> I've been shooting VAPs with Easton Deep Six Hit inserts, Blazers and Solid S30V 125 gr broad heads for 3 seasons now and it makes for a very good hunting arrow. Right around 400 gr, which is what I like to shoot at 60# draw weight for whitetail. VAPs are lighter than Injexions so you can put more weight up front to get the FOC up. The only issue is the VAP ID is 0.166" and the collar on the Deep Six Hit inserts is 0.1665", so you need to turn them a couple of times on a piece of Emory cloth to get them to slide in smoothly. The glue grooves are smaller, so they fit fine. After you get the inserts to fit, just follow the instructions on the package to install them.
> 
> Started out using Victory aluminum adapters, then steel adapters and had problems with bending and cracking the arrow at the adapter. Tried Firenock outserts and had problems getting broad heads to pass the spin test (actually measured run out with a dial indicator on a spine tester). Had problems with both adapters and outserts coming off in targets although a high impact cyanoacrylate with rubber worked fairly well. The inserts make for a cleaner looking more aerodynamic arrow compared to adapters and outserts.


Ditto. Except I have found shafting epoxy (golf club) to work extremely well for all inserts.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Black Eagle X Impact with Victory solid steel half out... They fit like a glove and man those arrows hit hard


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

JDUB007 - I have been using Easton Hit epoxy with my Firenock outserts and Injexions. It is a 24 hour cure epoxy. I have hit a cinder block wall a couple of time with an arrow with no issues. The outsert stayed in place and still spun true. I have shot into bag targets and have not lost an outsert. I wonder if it has some thing to do with the different type of arrow VAP vs Injexion. Did your VAPs have the ice coating?


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO there is currently no good outsert/insert system for these arrows. Currently shooting FMJ injexions with VAP penetrator II's. Just built some Kinetic Kaos and not overly impressed with their outsert/ballistic collar system. 

Was looking forward to trying the new ROC system supposedly coming out in March, supposedly coming out in April. Maybe next year if they are available.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

HIT's. They work perfectly and I love the look of the arrow without the Al collar.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

ebroughton said:


> JDUB007 - I have been using Easton Hit epoxy with my Firenock outserts and Injexions. It is a 24 hour cure epoxy. I have hit a cinder block wall a couple of time with an arrow with no issues. The outsert stayed in place and still spun true. I have shot into bag targets and have not lost an outsert. I wonder if it has some thing to do with the different type of arrow VAP vs Injexion. Did your VAPs have the ice coating?


Yes they had the ice coating, but I sanded the front of the arrow lightly to scuff it, used acetone to clean it, mixed the epoxy carefully, and like I said a few didn't hold...maybe 4 out of 24. The firenock outserts do fly great, and I've gotten every arrow I've put them on to spin true...just looking at different options.

I agree the HIT inserts may be my best option to try next...just have to decide which arrow Black Eagle Rampage or Victory RIP
The axis and kinetic are too heavy for me at .300 spine.


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting. Good luck finding something you like. Tinkering is half the fun in this sport.


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

Running BE X-Impacts with Firenock Aero outserts. Like the guy above mentioned - you need a real epoxy. 5min stuff is garbage. A slow cure - slightly flexible system works best. I'm using 3M DP810 and it's a fantastic structural adhesive. Allows me to run higher FOC and thus far, have proven to be pretty tough. As this 3D season progresses, I will know better how this combination performs but thus far, pretty happy.

Toss in some 3/4" 8-32 set screws for some improved FOC.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I shoot FMJ Deep SIx Injexions and can tell you that everyone comments on the penetration my arrows get.

That said, they are still easy to pull out of the target.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> I shoot FMJ Deep SIx Injexions and can tell you that everyone comments on the penetration my arrows get.
> 
> That said, they are still easy to pull out of the target.


These two statements to hand in hand. They get great penetration BECAUSE they have less surface area and the only drag is the broadhead itself!
And they're easier to pull for the same reason, less surface area to get gripped by the bale.


----------



## Bughalli (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been running Victory VAP V1's the past three years. I never liked the outserts and heard too many bad stories of them bending, so I've always used DeepSix inserts. They've worked great. Not a single issue.


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've just installed the Cleanshot lock and load 1/2 in 1/2 out insert in my deer crossing micro diameter arrows . So far I like better than anything else I've tried . Haven't lost one in a target yet . Don't know how tough they are as I haven't hit anything hard yet . It is nice not needing any glue to put them in . They would be very easy to take out and reuse if you break and arrow . Jury is still out though , like I siad just got them and still testing them .


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

canuck1056 said:


> I've just installed the Cleanshot lock and load 1/2 in 1/2 out insert in my deer crossing micro diameter arrows . So far I like better than anything else I've tried . Haven't lost one in a target yet . Don't know how tough they are as I haven't hit anything hard yet . It is nice not needing any glue to put them in . They would be very easy to take out and reuse if you break and arrow . Jury is still out though , like I siad just got them and still testing them .


Very interesting...I like the concept...hopefully they hold up. I may have to try a set of these.


----------



## HectorsCamp (Feb 19, 2015)

Itbvolks said:


> Running BE X-Impacts with Firenock Aero outserts. Like the guy above mentioned - you need a real epoxy. 5min stuff is garbage. A slow cure - slightly flexible system works best. I'm using 3M DP810 and it's a fantastic structural adhesive. Allows me to run higher FOC and thus far, have proven to be pretty tough. As this 3D season progresses, I will know better how this combination performs but thus far, pretty happy.
> 
> Toss in some 3/4" 8-32 set screws for some improved FOC.


Are you able to put set screws in the back of fire nocks?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Shooting Easton Axis with the HIT insert and have had no issues...I have 3 plus dozen...had 4 dozen to start with but wrecked a few here and there...

Penetration into a bag target is somewhat of a useless indicator...the foam used in most is harder to push perpendicular to the target...so the bigger the shaft, the more pressure the foam exerts on it's surface...I would guess that is more of a factor than the diameter...

For hunting, what I do most of, the narrower shaft cuts wind better I think...

Personally I don't want to have to monkey with outserts etc. so I have not played with the micro diameter...


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got half dozen BE deep impacts with their outserts installed and they look like a stick with a piece of chewed up bubble gum on the end. Done with outserts, liking the idea of Easton hit or deep six


----------



## serorem (Nov 19, 2014)

I started a thread like this tonight, didn't see this one. I'm looking into the same thing. I like the VAPs but not the outserts. I was thinking of trying adding a couple of deep 6 inserts and a firenock outsert for a total of 73g up front or cutting and sizing some brass rod for some added weight with the firenock outsert. Anybody used multiple deep 6's or tried a brass rod or piece of all thread for some more weight?


----------



## Itbvolks (Mar 16, 2015)

HectorsCamp said:


> Are you able to put set screws in the back of fire nocks?


Unfortunately not. The design is setup to allow the threads of the point to fit into the end of the arrow shaft slightly. You will need to glue your inserts/weight in prior to the outsert (I would recommend 8/32 set screws).


----------



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

I use threaded rod in my arrows for cheap easy weight up front 8-32 all thread.
Just epoxy them in prior to your arrow build cheap and easy.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

make sure you put the thread rod no less than 3mm deeper into the shaft. The 8-32 thread of the AMO size field point actually goes into the shaft. Technical illustration drawing below for your information. The blue part is the Outsert.


----------



## alex781021 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just reviving a bit of an old thread here, this was the latest and more comprehensive one I could find on this subject.

I'm currently having Jerry over at South Shore Archery Supply build me up some Black Eagle X-Impact arrows with the Deep Six .166 HIT Inserts. He definitely mentioned that he'll have to grind them down a bit but it was doable. Excited to get these over and see how they do.

With that said since this thread is going to be hitting 3+ years in April, what have people experienced with their inserts vs outserts over the years?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Maxima Red sd's have the best half out I have used. Great fit, very tough and they pull from bag targets better than any other.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

What insert/outserts would be good for the victory RIP arrows besides what victory offers? I think the SS insert is too heavy and the aluminum is too weak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## murph4570 (Oct 19, 2016)

RGV, have you checked out Ethics Archery?


----------



## dsdhunts (Aug 26, 2015)

Gt fact weights. Mic drop

Anyway I went back to standard unless useing deep six style heads.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

murph4570 said:


> RGV, have you checked out Ethics Archery?


No I have not. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytrulez (Jul 27, 2009)

I have injexions and use the deep six inserts, have not had a problem with any of them but you have to use the deep six broadheads is the only thing I'm not really happy with. Shot through a turkey with one and into a log about 5 yards past the bird, pulled out of the log and its still good. Spins true.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

running the Firenock titanium halfouts with gold tip FACTs in my BE Rampages on this next arrow build, i previously used the standard bonecrusher half outs and HIT system. I like the half outs better b/c i can cut down my arrows from 32 inches to 31.5 inches. LD hurts your options a lot.


----------



## BigMike1223 (Sep 21, 2013)

Blackeagles ss. Rampage inserts are tough as hell. The weights seem pretty tough. Ethics archery has mob of inserts that look really great. Fixin to try some on the x impacts. I like the smaller diameter shafts but I like the flexibility I have with the larger rampage to adjust weights and foc. And I like lighted x nocks better than g nocks . The shaft broke about a 1/4 inch behind the weights. But it was logged in the neck vertebrae and the hog slung his head around a few times. Put them in a new arrow and everything fit and spun true. Highly impressed.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I’m interested in trying out Easton’s new titanium outsert for their Injexion arrows. 

SCFox


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I started this thread a few years back. IME the best arrow build I’ve had is Victory RIP with Easton HIT insert and a VPA footer to protect the front of the shaft. I prefer the Victory RIP over the Black Eagle Rampage. They just have been more consistent for me. I currently have a dozen RIP camo with some Victory stainless halfserts and they are holding up just fine. I was originally trying to keep my arrow builds to 400-415 gr for speed, but I’ve evolved. I now shoot ~460 gr
I have also had several dozen Rampage as well and I’ve never had a single issue with their stainless halfsert either.


----------



## alex781021 (Mar 27, 2017)

JDUB007 said:


> I started this thread a few years back. IME the best arrow build I’ve had is Victory RIP with Easton HIT insert and a VPA footer to protect the front of the shaft. I prefer the Victory RIP over the Black Eagle Rampage. They just have been more consistent for me. I currently have a dozen RIP camo with some Victory stainless halfserts and they are holding up just fine. I was originally trying to keep my arrow builds to 400-415 gr for speed, but I’ve evolved. I now shoot ~460 gr
> I have also had several dozen Rampage as well and I’ve never had a single issue with their stainless halfsert either.


Funny, I'm in your old thought, I'm building it to be around ~400 gr from Jerry at South Shore Archery

What's been your evolution? I'm shooting a Mathews Halon 32 5 72lbs 28" DL and Jerry is building the X-Impacts 300 Spine 28.5" w/ a 4 Vane 90 Degrees Flex Fletch SK-200 and two HIT inserts, one for a little weight and the other for the insert itself to use my 100gr D6 QAD Exodus broadheads. Total weight per Archers Advantage is ~400 and spined right. And like you, for speed.

What changed for you? I'd rather learn now from someone then fall on my face. Only my 3rd season bowhunting!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, old thread... 5mm is superior to the 4mm....due to the components.

There have been a couple improved versions of outserts for the 4mm since you started this thread. The Easton titanium ones for 4mm at $80/doz come to mind. 

The short version; 4mm is a flawed system due to outserts.


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

i shoot vap's and tko arrows with a fireknock outsert, best outsert there for true spin. Only downside is they are one weight with no options.


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

JDUB007 said:


> I started this thread a few years back. IME the best arrow build I’ve had is Victory RIP with Easton HIT insert and a VPA footer to protect the front of the shaft. I prefer the Victory RIP over the Black Eagle Rampage. They just have been more consistent for me. I currently have a dozen RIP camo with some Victory stainless halfserts and they are holding up just fine. I was originally trying to keep my arrow builds to 400-415 gr for speed, but I’ve evolved. I now shoot ~460 gr
> I have also had several dozen Rampage as well and I’ve never had a single issue with their stainless halfsert either.


What is your finished insert weight with the Easton HIT insert in combination with the VPA footer?


----------



## drk9988 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have been shooting rampages the last 2.5-3 years. A couple of points.. I love they way they shoot as far as accuracy and the price per dozen is very reasonable. The first couple dozen I bought were flawless. Then I got into some where the outserts we're tapped off making them spin like garbage with a point screwed in. It was around the time they started putting threads in the back of the outserts to accept weights. From this stemmed the how to install the half out tutorial from black eagle.. The arrows in general are fragile compared to gold tips I shot in the past. I only shoot x nocks in them because I have seen R nocks blow up on the shot... I have been thinking about switching to something else.


----------



## ndbuck09 (Sep 25, 2006)

BE x impacts with the Gold tip balistic collars and pierce inserts. Everything glued. This is way, way tougher than the Easton HIT insert system i used with the axis arrows for years. I've shot through an elk and buried in a tree and the arrow is good to go. This year I shot through a deer and into brush and stuff and was using the same arrow a month later in a 3d shoot and it was as good as new.


----------



## alex781021 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ended up going with a Black Eagle Spartans over FMJ's after chatting with Jerry for some time at South Shore, no outsert for me, pretty happy with how the arrow turned out.

Thought about doing RPS w/ the FMG Match Grade but then I was still limited with Deep Six


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

I am using the rampages with the firenock titanium half outs and the GT FACT system. One thing you have to do with the firenock half outs is use the chamfering tool to give the end of the arrow a slight 45 degree angle to mate with the half outs. It makes sense that it is supposed to help with durability but only time will tell.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

alex781021 said:


> Funny, I'm in your old thought, I'm building it to be around ~400 gr from Jerry at South Shore Archery
> 
> What's been your evolution? I'm shooting a Mathews Halon 32 5 72lbs 28" DL and Jerry is building the X-Impacts 300 Spine 28.5" w/ a 4 Vane 90 Degrees Flex Fletch SK-200 and two HIT inserts, one for a little weight and the other for the insert itself to use my 100gr D6 QAD Exodus broadheads. Total weight per Archers Advantage is ~400 and spined right. And like you, for speed.
> 
> What changed for you? I'd rather learn now from someone then fall on my face. Only my 3rd season bowhunting!


Sorry for the delay in reply...My evolution was just that I'm cheap and I happen to find a good deal on some arrows previously built by someone on here. I tried them and never shot so consistent. They just happened to weigh in at ~466gr. Plus I can't tell the difference between the speed of the ~410 gr arrows and the 460 gr arrows. My chrono can but I can't. Once your sight is on it's microseconds difference to the target within 0-60 yards that I practice in. Plus the deer and the Turkey I shot with the 460s didn't have time to get out of the way.
I'd shoot 400gr arrows again though...I did on my 60# bow, but I am currently shooting 65-70# bows with 344-354IBOs. Plenty of juice.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

RGV hunter said:


> What is your finished insert weight with the Easton HIT insert in combination with the VPA footer?


I'd have to do a little backwards math because I didn't actually build them I bought them already set-up. I would estimate they weight in at ~90-100gr in combo because I'm shooting 100gr tips with like a 27.5" .300 spine shaft.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

RGV hunter said:


> What is your finished insert weight with the Easton HIT insert in combination with the VPA footer?


12grain for the footer + 75grain for the brass HIT + 1~2grain of glue weight (probably neglidgible but I always used that math to round up to 90grains w/out points up front)


----------



## alex781021 (Mar 27, 2017)

JDUB007 said:


> Sorry for the delay in reply...My evolution was just that I'm cheap and I happen to find a good deal on some arrows previously built by someone on here. I tried them and never shot so consistent. They just happened to weigh in at ~466gr. Plus I can't tell the difference between the speed of the ~410 gr arrows and the 460 gr arrows. My chrono can but I can't. Once your sight is on it's microseconds difference to the target within 0-60 yards that I practice in. Plus the deer and the Turkey I shot with the 460s didn't have time to get out of the way.
> I'd shoot 400gr arrows again though...I did on my 60# bow, but I am currently shooting 65-70# bows with 344-354IBOs. Plenty of juice.


So I took the collectives advice on all of the short comings everyone has found and talked to Jerry a ton, we ended up with the Black Eagle Spartan. The arrow ends up being ~485grains after weighing it all out, FOC is around 14.5%, and I'm shooting 287 FPS out of my 28.5" DL 72lb Halon 32/5 with the chrono.

Really happy with the setup. For a 300 spine the OD is .282" (X-Impacts are .231") and the insert has a slight curve out with it to let the broadhead sit flush with the arrow. I know people love their FMJ's but I kept hearing "Man I can't stand the aluminum bending" so I stayed full carbon for that reason. We talked inserts for a bit in regards to HIT, he was more then happy to put them but of course it's not native to the shaft which increased labor to shave it down slightly and then the chances of the broadhead not spinning correct with the insert not being shaven just right. Additionally seeing a few people blow out the ends of the shaft along with being limited to the Deep Six size option I decided I was good. Next we talked outserts, he was fine with them but it just added another small layer of complexity to ensure the broadhead spins true and with added costs of buying outserts, why deal with it then? 

I think this shaft really gave the best with what I was looking for. Itt decreased the shaft diameter more so then other standard arrows, the shafts light not fragile, pure carbon, .001" straightness, accepts standard broadheads flawlessly, allows for an easy 4 fletch helical, and really gave me the ability to play with where I wanted the weght on the arrow.

Just seems like an arrow with a proven design setup that's kept it simple to minimize failure to put down western game.

- 28" Carbon to Carbon Black Eagle Spartans 9.0 GPI
- BE SS Insert 28g
- BE SS Nock Insert 10g
- BE R Nock 9grains
- BE Brass Insert Weight 30g
- 90deg 40 fletch Flex-Fletch SK-200 w/ 2deg right helical 4.4g
- 5" Wrap
- 125g QAD Exodus Full Blade Broadhead

Thanks everyone, took quite a lot of thinking to get this arrow built, I appreciate all the input


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

I shoot the Vaps, I use low temp hot melt to glue in F.p.,s....so I can take em out and install outsert as needed when I,m hunting. As long as tip wgt is close they fly to same poi.....I never bent an outsert but they sure look fragile and I,m sure they,ll fatigue over time. I shoot 50-52# and i feel the .166 is less effected by wind drift. could b mind over matter.


----------



## alex781021 (Mar 27, 2017)

bossofduhwoods said:


> I shoot the Vaps, I use low temp hot melt to glue in F.p.,s....so I can take em out and install outsert as needed when I,m hunting. As long as tip wgt is close they fly to same poi.....I never bent an outsert but they sure look fragile and I,m sure they,ll fatigue over time. I shoot 50-52# and i feel the .166 is less effected by wind drift. could b mind over matter.


Would have to agree with you there, I'm confident in my gear and you are too so I bet we'll both shoot well


----------

